
A small Chrome extension got the attention of a large media conglomerate - isiahl
https://medium.com/@isiah_lloyd/how-a-small-chrome-extension-got-the-attention-of-a-large-media-conglomerate-and-not-in-a-good-2ae16dc3ef6d
======
ananonymoususer
A recent US court decision may be of help:
[https://thenextweb.com/security/2019/09/10/us-court-says-
scr...](https://thenextweb.com/security/2019/09/10/us-court-says-scraping-a-
site-without-permission-isnt-illegal/)

~~~
isiahl
I actually discuss this court case at the end of the post!

------
Nextgrid
We need a legal precedent stating that programmatically accessing public data
is not illegal nor considered copyright infringement. If a user can access the
data directly (whether for free or by paying the original service and getting
an account) then they should be allowed to delegate that task to software.

